# holter monitor hook up, holter interp



## kmuerth (Mar 15, 2013)

Good afternoon fellow coders 

I am coding for a cardiology practice based in florida and follow the LCD's from medicare.fcso.com. The Medicare Billing and Coding guidelines are a little grey regarding billing/start dates for 93225, holter hook-up and 93227, holter interpretation. My understanding is that the date the monitor was put on goes on the 93225 and the date that the report was signed and interpreted goes on the 93227. They are usually a month apart. Is this what other coders are doing? 

Thanks for reading!
~K


----------



## HEMINGWAYT (Mar 15, 2013)

We use that logic except the holters are 12-48 hrs not 30 days.  Are you referring to event and loop monitors?


----------



## kmuerth (Mar 18, 2013)

I say a month apart because that's how long it usually takes to get the report read and signed. So I might have a hook up for 3/1 and then the analysis report was read and signed on 3/16. However, I do apply the same concept to event recorders, 93270 and 93272. Do you?


----------



## kmuerth (Mar 21, 2013)

Yes, we use 24-48 holter monitors, but the interpretation portion part may be a month later. Sorry for the confusion.


----------

